# Recommend us some Wii games.



## Scotley (Jan 18, 2009)

We got a Wii for Christmas and we've enjoyed sport, play and sonic/mario olympics. We've had fun playing with the kids. However, my wife and I had hoped to find some good two player cooperative adventure games. Ones where you can play working together using two characters at the same time. We enjoyed the Pirates of the Carb., but the lack of a two player option was frustrating. The best thing we've found so far for our needs was Kung Fu Panda. Isn't there something more adult out there?


----------



## DMFTodd (Jan 18, 2009)

Adult for the Wii? Not really. The Wii is about kid fun. 

The various Lego games (Batman, Star Wars, Indiana Jones) are all fun, entertaining and two player though not particularly challenging. 

Marvel Ultimate Alliance is another fun one in coop mode, especially good with 4 players. 

We're spending lots and lots of time with Mario Karts racing head to head, again good with even four people (though mom & dad have to sit close to the TV when it is split in 4 screens).


----------



## AJCarrington (Jan 18, 2009)

We got a Wii for the family this past Christmas as well.  Mario Kart is a LOAD of fun; currently, we're enjoying LEGO Batman, which 2 people can play at the same time.  Kids are also loving Cooking Mama, Animal Crossing (my wife loves this one too) and Wii Fit (we all like this).

As a previous post mentioned, the Wii is definitely geared more towards the kids, but I must admit a certain amount of guilty pleasure playing Mario Kart and LEGO...

AJC


----------



## Felon (Jan 19, 2009)

I'd say try Rock Band. It's not an adventure game, but it lets a couple of adults relive some nostalgic experiences and childhood fantasies through the power of cooperative music.


----------



## Mercule (Jan 19, 2009)

DMFTodd said:


> Marvel Ultimate Alliance is another fun one in coop mode, especially good with 4 players.



I don't know about the Wii port, but I played this one on the PS2.  I think it's the only game I bought at full release price (normally, I wait untill they're in the $20 bin) and I don't regret it.  Awesome game.


----------



## fba827 (Jan 19, 2009)

Mercule said:


> I don't know about the Wii port, but I played this one on the PS2.  I think it's the only game I bought at full release price (normally, I wait untill they're in the $20 bin) and I don't regret it.  Awesome game.




Marvel Ultimate Alliance 2 is coming out in a month and half (i think).


But, yeah, when it comes to multiplayer the only two I can think of off (thaqt I enjoy) are 

Mario Kart Wii  (mostly racing against one another, though there is a coop team mode)
Marvel Ultimate Alliance (coop, up to 4 people ...  lots of hack-and-slash but still good simple fun)


----------



## Pbartender (Jan 20, 2009)

DMFTodd said:


> The various Lego games (Batman, Star Wars, Indiana Jones) are all fun, entertaining and two player though not particularly challenging.




I'll second that.  Our entire family has been enjoying LEGO Batman and LEGO Star Wars.

Make sure to get the "Complete Saga" if you pick up LEGO Star Wars...  It has all six episodes, plus some new features and bonuses that the original two games didn't have (like a 2-player fight arena for head-to-head challenges).  the game is not difficult to complete, but there are hours upon hours of playtime if you're into collecting unlockables, or hunting out all the little easter eggs and secret spots in each level.  Many of the unlockables and secret areas are easier to achieve with a certain amount of two-player cooperation.


----------



## Woas (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey you know whats a really fun game for the Wii that doesn't get much press, a game called Boom Blox. Loads of fun (for kids an adults)! EA : BOOMBLOX : Language Select Page

How about Mario Galaxy? Although it didn't really live up to the hype it is still a fun game in it's own right.

If you are into a more action/vs type game you can play with the kids then what about Smash Bros. Brawl or Mario Kart? Both can handle up to 4 players, and are literally metric-butt loads of fun.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for the great recommendations. I almost rented Lego Batman last week, but choose Brain Age which is great fun. The Lego games are now on my list to try. I'll definitely check out Mario Kart racing as well. I haven't seen Marvel Alliance, but that sounds like a winner. My daughter is definitely excited about rock band, so I'm sure we'll get that eventually. Mario Galaxy looked good as well. I used to enjoy Rampage on the N64 so maybe my 4 year old and I will give that one a shot.


----------



## AJCarrington (Jan 22, 2009)

One quick point about the LEGO series; if you want to play with 2 players at the same time, you'll need 2 nunchucks.

AJC


----------



## Scotley (Jan 25, 2009)

AJCarrington said:


> One quick point about the LEGO series; if you want to play with 2 players at the same time, you'll need 2 nunchucks.
> 
> AJC




Got that covered. How are the zappers? We were thinking that could be our next addition.


----------



## AJCarrington (Jan 25, 2009)

I have to admit ignorance here - no idea what "zappers" are...

As an aside, we just picked up LEGO Indiana Jones and it's even better (IMHO) than Batman.  I seems to be far more challenging than Batman was.  Again, great fun!!

AJC


----------



## Scotley (Jan 25, 2009)

AJCarrington said:


> I have to admit ignorance here - no idea what "zappers" are...
> 
> As an aside, we just picked up LEGO Indiana Jones and it's even better (IMHO) than Batman.  I seems to be far more challenging than Batman was.  Again, great fun!!
> 
> AJC




Zappers are the 'gun' shells for the remotes. LEGO Indiana Jones does sound like fun. We also ended up with a used copy of ACME Weapons/Loony Tunes which is okay as a co-op.


----------



## AJCarrington (Jan 25, 2009)

Cool; thanks for the FYI.

AJC


----------



## Graybeard (Feb 8, 2009)

I own Mario Kart and it is a lot of fun. I've played it against my niece and god-daughters. Wii Sports is fun (comes with the system). Lego Indiana Jones was lots of fun. I rented that a couple of months ago. Tiger Woods golf is good as well. I own Pitfall and Sims: Castaway. My wife loves Sims. I haven't tried that yet nor Pitfall. Raving Rabbids II is kind of fun. It is a bunch of mini games. Some are fun and others not as much. I also own the Wii Fit. Those games are lots of fun. Great for parties. Everyone wants to try to do better than the others.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 8, 2009)

Graybeard said:


> I own Mario Kart and it is a lot of fun. I've played it against my niece and god-daughters. Wii Sports is fun (comes with the system). Lego Indiana Jones was lots of fun. I rented that a couple of months ago. Tiger Woods golf is good as well. I own Pitfall and Sims: Castaway. My wife loves Sims. I haven't tried that yet nor Pitfall. Raving Rabbids II is kind of fun. It is a bunch of mini games. Some are fun and others not as much. I also own the Wii Fit. Those games are lots of fun. Great for parties. Everyone wants to try to do better than the others.




Is that like Pitfall from the old Atari days? I used to love that game. I haven't seen it around. Sports was cool until my dog stepped on it and now it won't load. We are going to have to get a fit eventually. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Graybeard (Feb 9, 2009)

I'll let you know what Pitfall is like. I'll likely try it sometime this week. It is supposed to be a modern update to the Atari classic (which I loved). The Wii fit has a mixture of things on it. Yoga, step aerobics, strength training (not sure how that works yet), and balance games. The balance games are my favorite. My wife has done some of the yoga. I tried a few but I'm a bit out of shape and my flexibility isn't what it used to be. I guess that sometime happens when you are in your late 40's. 

I want to stop by my local Circuit City to see if they have any games left. If there are any decent ones at a good price I'll pick up a few. I usually check various websites for reviews like gamespot.com and gamepro.com before I buy anything.


----------



## frankthedm (Feb 9, 2009)

AJCarrington said:


> I have to admit ignorance here - no idea what "zappers" are...









My hat of next-gen knows no limit!


----------



## Harlekin (Feb 27, 2009)

Scotley said:


> We got a Wii for Christmas and we've enjoyed sport, play and sonic/mario olympics. We've had fun playing with the kids. However, my wife and I had hoped to find some good two player cooperative adventure games. Ones where you can play working together using two characters at the same time. We enjoyed the Pirates of the Carb., but the lack of a two player option was frustrating. The best thing we've found so far for our needs was Kung Fu Panda. Isn't there something more adult out there?




I found resident evil 4 an outstanding adult game for the wii. No two-player option, but almost as much fun to watch as it is to play.


----------



## Mercutio01 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hasbro Family Game Night is pretty nice if you like battleship, connect four, yahtzee, and sorry.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 28, 2009)

We'll have to check out resident evil. Family game night could be a winner too. I remember many games of sorry when my older kids were younger, so that might be one we could all enjoy. Battleship was a favorite game for my brother and I 30 someodd years ago.


----------



## Woas (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey I'm telling ya, Boom Blox doesn't look like much from the cover but it's a really fun game for all ages! Give it a second look.


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 5, 2009)

I'll second the recommendation for Boom Blox. Just played it this weekend at a friends house. It was lots of fun.


----------



## KB9JMQ (Mar 14, 2009)

I will third Boom Blox. It is the top game in our family. We play 2 and 3 player all the time.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 14, 2009)

Still can't find BoomBlox in which I suppose is another way to see that it is good. My 4 year old has really enjoyed watching us play 'Order Up' but he can't really do it himself and I find it a bit tedious.


----------



## Pbartender (Mar 14, 2009)

Scotley said:


> Family game night could be a winner too. I remember many games of sorry when my older kids were younger, so that might be one we could all enjoy. Battleship was a favorite game for my brother and I 30 someodd years ago.




Okay, I've got to ask...

Why not just buy the boardgames, and play with the family at the table?  I understand the financially, a video game bundle of board games might be a better buy, but still...


----------



## Rl'Halsinor (Mar 14, 2009)

Super Smash Brothers Brawl FTW!  

And pbartender, what you say about boardgames is true.  The old tried and true are still a lot of fun.


----------



## Mercutio01 (Mar 14, 2009)

Pbartender said:


> Okay, I've got to ask...
> 
> Why not just buy the boardgames, and play with the family at the table?  I understand the financially, a video game bundle of board games might be a better buy, but still...




It's a) cheaper than each game separately, b) there's no setup, c) there's no cleanup, d) my kitchen table is simply not big enough (small apt), and e) manages to bring technology into the equation--all of which were reasons I recommended it.

YMMV of course.


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 15, 2009)

I saw Boom Blox at my local Toys R Us. They had several copies in stock. I just picked up Carnival Games. I read some good reviews of it and it sounded like fun.


----------



## Protagonist (Mar 17, 2009)

Multiplayer games I can recommend:
Mario Kart Wii (fun for up to 4 players if your TV is big enough), Boom Blox (especially the jenga and shuffleball variants), Mario Power Tennis (it's a GC remake, but it's cheap and the new controls rock)

Games that I recommend, if you don't mind some minor flaws

Guitar Hero World Tour (lyrics are a bit hard to read, if a single player screws up the song ends for the whole band), Worms: A Space Oddity (the number of weapons has decreased quite a bit since the PC versions), Mortal Kombat Armageddon (good game, but some of the movements for the specials moves are a little too similiar and take some practice to pull off)

Games I can not recommend at all:
Deca Sports (boring as abyss)


----------



## yrina35yankop (Jul 23, 2010)

One thing you need to remember when you have a WII console or any other Nintendo console. You can never go wrong when Mario is mentioned in the name of the game. Mario Kart is one of the big hits of the moment and is definitely on its way to become yet another Mario classic. The WII fit is already counted among the latest Nintendo classics. It is available at every store that sells WII games and this game is popular with all age groups. Music lovers enjoy Guitar Hero and Rock Band and are definitely nominating these games as best games of the century.

used wii games
buy wii games


----------



## Scotley (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow, had forgotten about this thread, planning to rent something for my little one this weekend as he has a cold. Mario Cart is a likely candidate. Might also try Rampage. Had great fun with that one back in the N64 days with the older kids. 

Finally got Boomblox and played the heck out of it for months. The Boomblox party we rented wasn't as much fun, but not bad. Family game night was okay, but a little too hard for 5 year old. He likes Pet Rescue though. 

We got Resident Evil, Umbrella Chronicles and the wife and I enjoyed it greatly, though we burned through the two player stuff pretty fast. Would like to find more like that.


----------



## TwinBahamut (Jul 27, 2010)

If you like the shooting genre at all, I would recommend _Sin and Punishment: Star Successor_. It is probably my favorite entry in that genre since _Star Fox 64_, and unlike that great game it even has a fun co-op mode. It makes me wonder what a co-op enabled Star Fox game from Treasure would be like...


----------



## Welverin (Jul 27, 2010)

TwinBahamut said:


> It makes me wonder what a co-op enabled Star Fox game from Treasure would be like...




Awesome.

But then that's about all Treasure makes.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 27, 2010)

I'll look for Sin and Punishment: Star Successor, the review I found makes it sound pretty good, but suggests that it is not a true co-op. Had great fun with Rampage: Total Destruction over the weekend. One of the few games my five-almost-six-year-old and I have been able to play together and both enjoy. Don't know if that says more about him or me.


----------



## Welverin (Jul 28, 2010)

Treasure made Ikaruga for the Gamecube (for which the Wii is fully backwards compatible), it's and old school vertical shooter that is a true two player game with some unique and interesting mechanics.. While not the same as S&P, if you can handle the difficulty of that, you may want to give Ikaruga a go.


----------



## dvvega (Jul 29, 2010)

My wife and I have been enjoying House of the Dead - we got the collector's edition with the two gun shells.

D


----------



## Brandigan (Jul 29, 2010)

New Super Mario Bros for the Wii has been a blast with multi-player. My wife isn't a gamer and never played any Mario games but loves this. Wii resort is great too!


----------



## AJCarrington (Jul 29, 2010)

Wii Resort and Wii Fit/Plus are currently the top favorites in the house.  Back in June, the Harry Potter LEGO game was quite the hit, but has lost some of its luster.

AJC


----------



## Scotley (Jul 30, 2010)

dvvega said:


> My wife and I have been enjoying House of the Dead - we got the collector's edition with the two gun shells.
> 
> D




Gotta check that one out. I used to love the old coin op version back in my arcade days. Not likely to be appropriate for the little one though.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 30, 2010)

Hmm, will rent Mario next time out. I've not seen resort yet. Will have to check that one out too. We keep talking about getting a fit, but haven't done it yet.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 30, 2010)

Scotley said:


> Not likely to be appropriate for the little one though.




It's totally appropriate, I mean how else can you prepare them for the inevitable zombie apocalypse?


----------



## Scotley (Jul 30, 2010)

renau1g said:


> It's totally appropriate, I mean how else can you prepare them for the inevitable zombie apocalypse?




Good point. We'll start with practice on the video game and maybe by winter I'll teach him to use the chain saw and make Malatov Cocktails.


----------



## dvvega (Jul 31, 2010)

We also snagged the prequels (1 & 2) for a bargain price - and yes our little one does not see zombies. At 3 years of age its a fight to keep him from the D&D game (it starts when he "should" be in bed). 

However he seems to have a knack for rolling dice and helping daddy create encounters. There is hope for him yet!

D


----------



## laimonas123 (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks for recommeds, guys. I definaly try it.

___________
tramadol hcl | buy klonopin


----------

